
Should_I_write_new_code.txt - dmytroi
https://gist.github.com/jimon/5f6ed813624b004343f90b8470b4d523
======
rebuilder
"Is there a suitable 3rd-party solution that we can use? " This sounds simple
but "suitable" tends to be a squishy term. Often the answer is "kinda", and
you need to decide whether writing new code is less work than working around
the limitations of existing solutions... Which kind of puts you back in square
one.

~~~
dmytroi
I agree, it's not as simple as yes/no. I find that creating new software
usually is not that expensive, but maintaining it is: dependencies update, new
language versions, new formats, new requirements, etc. In my experience burden
of maintenance is often more costly then budget for initial development. Maybe
that case could empower more people to consider contributing to open/free
projects.

